# Getting TRT



## Thebiggestdumbass (Jan 7, 2022)

Has anyone on this forum gone into a consultation with a TRT clinic and told them you've been running your own trt but would like a "doctors" supervision on it with any luck?


----------



## Gadawg (Jan 7, 2022)

Clinics dont give a shit what youve been up to


----------



## CJ (Jan 7, 2022)

Gadawg said:


> Clinics dont give a shit what youve been up to


Yup. They'll be happy to take your money.


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Jan 7, 2022)

Alright Ill give it a shot within the month and post an update


----------



## Kraken (Jan 7, 2022)

Not only will they take your money for TRT, the one I use will be happy to sell you almost anything else as well. And it won't be cheap!


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Jan 7, 2022)

Kraken said:


> Not only will they take your money for TRT, the one I use will be happy to sell you almost anything else as well. And it won't be cheap!


I don't know if were allowed to discuss prices but do you remember your initial cost and what do you pay monthly for just the test?


----------



## CJ (Jan 7, 2022)

I haven't used my TRT clinic in years, I STILL get text messages about them wanting to sell everything you can think of. 

Here's a recent text from them... 

(*clinic name*) SALE ENDS AT 1PM TODAY!
Buy 1 Bottle of Glutathione + Free Needles/Shipping $150!
Call/Text Brandon TODAY at xxx-xxx-xxxx. STOP to end


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Jan 7, 2022)

CJ275 said:


> I haven't used my TRT clinic in years, I STILL get text messages about them wanting to sell everything you can think of.
> 
> Here's a recent text from them...
> 
> ...


Sounds like a text from my coke dealer lol


----------



## CJ (Jan 7, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> I don't know if were allowed to discuss prices but do you remember your initial cost and what do you pay monthly for just the test?


My clinic charged $500 every 10 weeks, included a package of Test, Adex, HCG, and needles. Had to buy it all, no choice. Bloodwork was extra, required yearly.


----------



## Kraken (Jan 7, 2022)

TRT Nation has their prices on their website. It's $100 / month for TRT, $150 / month if you also want HCg. This includes needles, syringes and alcohol wipes. It does not include labs. It also includes unlimited Dr. consultations. 

Pricey yes, but not nearly as bad as the local clinics. My feeling is that it's a good way to get started and after several months I may decide to do it on my own or find a local Dr. who is willing to prescribe it.


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Jan 7, 2022)

Kraken said:


> TRT Nation has their prices on their website. It's $100 / month for TRT, $150 / month if you also want HCg. This includes needles, syringes and alcohol wipes. It does not include labs. It also includes unlimited Dr. consultations.
> 
> Pricey yes, but not nearly as bad as the local clinics. My feeling is that it's a good way to get started and after several months I may decide to do it on my own or find a local Dr. who is willing to prescribe it.


Thanks for the info.


----------



## Jonjon (Jan 7, 2022)

Kraken said:


> Not only will they take your money for TRT, the one I use will be happy to sell you almost anything else as well. And it won't be cheap!


Remember I warned you about that bunch. Better off treating yourself


----------



## Kraken (Jan 7, 2022)

Jonjon said:


> Remember I warned you about that bunch. Better off treating yourself


And that warning was appreciated! I'm very careful with them, I don't just accept anything they suggest or have on sale. Their Dr. is also pretty reasonable. That said, yes I am careful. With any Dr., people have to be their own advocates.


----------

